# What do I need to grow algae?



## snail

Not sure this post belongs in the reef forum but there didn't seem to be a better place to put it.

I don't really like the look of fish only tanks and live rock on it's own just looks a bit sad and fuzzy. I don't want to keep corals because of the care they need. I thought macro algae could be the answer. I've done some searching and found a few pics of marine 'planted' tanks that are really beautiful. I've not been able to find much info about tank setup though. Is it the same as for a reef tank? Does it need the same light as a reef tank or is it more like a FW planted tank?

I'm thinking about a 15 or 30 gallon tank with a couple of fish or shrimp. I don't expect spectacular, I just want a tank that I can do a bit of 'gardening' in to create a more attractive and natural looking setting for the fish. Does any one have a tank like this? Does anyone have advice?


----------



## brown25

Put the container near a window where it will get lots of sunlight. Sunlight is crucial to algae growth. It will speed the process if you put a small piece of lettuce in the container.


----------



## snail

brown25 said:


> Put the container near a window where it will get lots of sunlight. Sunlight is crucial to algae growth. It will speed the process if you put a small piece of lettuce in the container.


Thanks brown, but that would be for making the fish fry food type, I'm talking about macro algae i.e. sea weed. Some of them are quite large and very beautiful.


----------



## beaslbob

Before 1990 or so marco algaes were considered necessary and a sign of a healthy aquarium.

You might tank a look ad <head> <title>Macro Algae : Your Source For Quality Marine Plants and Macroalgae

Caulerpa profilera is a good on that does well in very low lights. IME caulerpa recemosa (grape) did better with higher lighting.

I would just use some play sand, some landscape rocks that are porus like lava rock. build the rocks up to some kinda design with silicone glue(caulk). then fill the tank and add some profilera and let the tank set for a week. Once the macros are expanding then add a single male molly and don't add foor for a week. When start feeding a single flake per day. In a few weeks you should be able to add marine only type fish.

lights can be simple normal output flourescent types 6500k.

No need for filters but some circulation like with power heads would probably help.


my .02


----------



## beaslbob

Wow I bombed. LOL

before 1990 macro algaes were considered necessary and the sign of a healthy aquarium.

You could use play sand and some porous land scape type rocks like lava rock. Glue the rock together to from some kinda structure.

The fill the tank and add macros such as caulerpa profilera. I find it does well under low lights and racemosa (grape) does better with higher lighting. 

I would use Normal output lights and use a single male molly added a week after initial setup to start the tank. And don't add food for the first week. Then 3-4 weeks later add marine only fish.

Adjust lighting fo the macros grow but nusiance algaes don't.

you also might want to check out <head> <title>Macro Algae : Your Source For Quality Marine Plants and Macroalgae


my .02


----------



## snail

Thanks, that is helpful. When you say racemosa does better with higher lighting is that full reef lighting? The advantage of lower lighting is that I have a setup from a planted tank I could use but I would consider upgrading it if it gave me a lot more options.


----------



## beaslbob

snail said:


> Thanks brown, but that would be for making the fish fry food type, I'm talking about macro algae i.e. sea weed. Some of them are quite large and very beautiful.


before 1990 or so macros in the display were considered necessary and a sign of a healthy tank.

I would use play sand and lava rock (glued to gethere in some kind of structure) from your local home depot.

And try some caulerpa profilera added when you initially setup the tank.

Get the caulerpa established then use a single male molly for the initial bioload for a week with no food being added. The start feeding a single flake per day. in 3 weeks or so add some marine (only) fish.

my .02


----------



## Hilary

sorry.... my tank is different from your thought...if anyone have please share me also...


cremation urns


----------

